# Have old Bridesmaid dress...need costume idea



## hdetch723 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have this light green bridesmaid dress with a matching wrap that I wore in a wedding a couple years ago and I would love to do something with it for my Halloween costume this year. Something gory, dead, etc. [?] Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

ooo you are sooo lucky wish i had one! now for a dead costume i must know are we willing to ruin the dress? if yes ,tire tracks across dress,dirt, dead make up,some ripping or tearing or simulate this by gluing the odd piece or flap of fabric to hang loose..... another idea is dead make up,glue cheap fake bugs{ants spiders} to gown,real or fake autum leaves. some dirt..your dug up! add blood as you see fit.....

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Did you ever see Hello Mary Lou: Prom Night 2? She was horribly burned in a fire but comes back 50 years later to crash present day prom. Or other tragic formal event such as Wedding Gone Bad.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

CatMean, I was thinking of the SAME MOVIE! Prom Night 2 immediately came to my mind. I think that movie scared me more than anyone I have ever seen. Especially the part when she comes out of the other person while on stage. Jeeze...my alarm just went off. Scared the bejesus out of me!!
Anyway, another idea would be a former beauty queen. A dead one coming back to claim her crown (Like Mary Lou). You could put a woochie for either a cut throat or a bullet hole in the head with lots of blood that has dripped on the dress. You could also stick a knife prop in the back of the dress to make it seem as though you were stabbed. Add a crown and sash for Miss (You choose) and you're set!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## hdetch723 (Aug 23, 2004)

Those ideas sound really good! Thanks a lot. I am willing to ruin the dress as I will most likely never wear it again. We have this annual halloween party at our camp and we are always trying to come up with something different. Then I remembered this dress and just couldn't think of anything to do with it. My husband's costume is also in the works right now. I'm not sure how great it will be but I guess we'll just have to wait and see. He is going for an old man approach...so far he has a derby hat and an idea. He wants to get either a suit or a trench coat, white wig, lots of makeup & gory stuff and I'm not sure what else. I'll be sure to post a link to a pic of us after our party. Thanks again for the great ideas!


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow hd....

Thanks for the great idea! I've been throwing thoughts around for a costume this year, but have mostly been so obsessed with building and decorations I hadn't decided on my own costume. 

I know the Salvation Army usually has GREAT old dresses like that (some cheesy, some not so much). I'm thinking of adapting your dead bridesmaid/prom queen/bride now. Hope you don't mind! 

SQBS, not usually a copycat

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."


----------



## hdetch723 (Aug 23, 2004)

SQBS, I don't mind at all. As long as you're not coming to my party and will have a better costume than me and show me up! LOL  Halloween costume ideas are meant to be shared.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you ever thought of doing Miss Havisham from Great Expectations.

Just watched the film a day or so ago.










TC


----------

